# ما حكم المرتد او المتحول الى ديانه اخرى



## انصار المصطفى (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
حابه اعرف ما هو حكم المرتد عن الديانه المسيحيه  الى ديانه اخرى؟؟؟؟
و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (20 أغسطس 2010)

لا عقاب أرضي تجاهه، لكنه سيخسر الخلاص و الغفران.


----------



## My Rock (20 أغسطس 2010)

إذا كنت ستُعيد نفس إسطوانة الإعتراض على سفر التثنية 13، فالأفضل لك مراجعة الموضوع التالي: *هل المسيحية تأمر بقتل او رجم المرتد؟ *


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حابه اعرف ما هو حكم المرتد عن الديانه المسيحيه  الى ديانه اخرى؟؟؟؟
> و شكرا



*كما انه ليس لمخلوق حق في ان يمنع مسيحي من ترك المسيحية الي ديانة اخرى كذلك فليس لمخلوق حق في ان يعاقب  المسيحي الذي يترك ديانته ليعتنق ديانة اخرى ...لاننا كمسيحيين و كما علمنا المسيح " لا ندين احدا" ..و لا ننفذ عقاب السماء علي الارض بايدينا كما تتوهمون انكم تفعلون (يحاسبكم الله علي الاثم الذي تفعلونه بايديكم )  و لا نفترض في انفسنا - كما هي حالكم انتم المسلمين - لا الاحقية و لا الاهلية و لا المقدرة و لا السلطة  علي ادانة الاخرين و محاسبتهم حساب الاله .و كما نوه الاخ الفاضل روك في مشاركته ..فان اللجوء لما هو مكتوب في سفر التثنيه لمحاولة ادانة المسيحيين في هذا الصدد يشبه محاولة الرجل الجاهل السطحي الذي لا يعلم ان المسيح اكمل بتعاليمه - التي تنكرونها انتم المسلمون و تتجاهلونها عامدين - ناموس اليهود الذي ورد بعضه في سفر التثنيه و بعضه الاخر في باقي اسفار العهد القديم ..فالناموس الوارد في العهد القديم بحالته الغير مكتملة يمثل " شريعة اليهود"...و هذه لا تكفي لادانة المسيحية و لا لتحكيم امور المسيحيين..اما الناموس المكتمل بتعاليم السيد المسيح فهو دستور و شريعة المسيحية و المسيحيين و هذا هو  فقط ما يسير المسيحيون في نهجه و يدانون بمقتضاه .​*


----------



## meshatsabry (29 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة نحن ليس عندنا المرتد يقتل  فكل انسان حر  ولة مطلق الحرية  ونحن من جانبنا  نقوم  بارشادة ورابح النفوس حكيم  وان لم يرجع عن اختيارة فيكون هو الملوم  ودمةعلى راسة لان الرب اعطانا الحرية  الى الابد ولن ياخذها منا وان رفضناة ارجو ان تكون فهمت


----------



## MATTEW (12 سبتمبر 2010)

غديـر قال:


> سلام ونعمة .. ولا شي ..!!
> فقط اختطاف وتهديد بالقتل إن لم يعودوا للمسيحية ..
> تدّعون أنكم لا تبالون .. وأنه خيار شخصي ..
> وفي المقابل نرى ونسمع الكثير من حالات الاختطاف لشابات وشباب قرروا الدخول للإسلام وترك المسيحية ..
> ​



*اعطينا نص يأمر بقتل المرتد *


----------



## MATTEW (12 سبتمبر 2010)

غديـر قال:


> لا أريد التعمق في ديانتكم .. لأني ولله الحمد أعلم أن الإسلام هو الدين الحق ..
> ولكني أتحدث عن واقع .. وفي مصر بالتحديد ..
> أنتم تعلمون عن الفتاتين اللاتي اختطفتا من قبل الكنيسة .. لأنهما فضّلتا اختيار الإسلام دينا لهما ..​


*
قلت لكي اعطيني ايه تدعوا او تأمر بقتل المرتد 



و مدامت لا تريدين التعمق في عقيدتنا فلا تأتي هنا وتتكلمي الأنا ندعوا للعقل و التفكير و اذا لم تكوني مثل هؤلاء فليس مرحب بك هنا 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الاجابة تتلخص في هذه المشاركات
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180141&postcount=15
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180258&postcount=28
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2181287&postcount=34
​


----------



## joker46 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اجتابات وافيه


----------



## Maru33 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> قلت لكي اعطيني ايه تدعوا او تأمر بقتل المرتد


بس كده, عيني.


> 6 وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ
> 
> 7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا،
> 
> ...



وأيضًا:


> وَأَنْ يَقْتُلُوا كُلَّ مَنْ لاَ يَطْلُبُ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. لاَ فَرْقَ فِي ذَلِكَ بَيْنَ صَغِيرٍ وَكَبِيرٍ، رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ. (أخبار اﻷيام الثان 15:13 )


 
أنا أعلم, سوف تقول: "هذا ليس قول يسوع" ولكن أنا ارد من قوله:


> لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْغِيَ الشَّرِيعَةَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْغِيَ، بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ. (متى 5:17)


 وهذا ليس قولي, فـقد رأى يسوع "الرب" ان الجزء القديم صالح وهو أيضًا كلمة الله. [المصدر]

أكثر؟


----------



## MATTEW (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Maru33 قال:


> بس كده, عيني.
> 
> 
> وأيضًا:
> ...



*سلام المسيح معك اولا و اخيرا 

تعالي نشوف كلامك عزيزتي 

في هذا الموضوع مثل اخوتك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140657

كلام الرب يسوع بخصوص لم اتي الأنقض 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53389


*


----------



## hesham safwat (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الدين المسيحى دين سماحة ولن ينتشر بالسيف او الحروب ولكنة انتشر بالمحبة وعلشان كدة مش بيعاقب المرتد كفاية خسارتة للحياة الابدية لان حياتنا على الارض وعذابنا عليها دية للجسد والمسيح يهتم بارواحنا


----------



## Maru33 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> سلام المسيح معك اولا و اخيرا.


سلام الله عليك اخي المسيحي.



> تعالي نشوف كلامك عزيزتي


أنا لست ببنت ولكني ولد أولا.



> في هذا الموضوع مثل اخوتك
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=140657


حسنا ولكن السائل قد سأل هنا عن الايات التي تدعو اللي قتل المرتد وأنا اجابته بآية صريحة من الكتاب المقدس.



> كلام الرب يسوع بخصوص لم اتي الأنقض
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53389


حسنا لهذهي الآية, ولكن, نحن عندنا أكثر من آية.

كما نرى: [لن اترجم]


> jesus believed that the old testament was divinely inspired, the veritable word of god. He said, "the ******ure cannot be broken" (john 10:35). He referred to ******ture as "the commandment of god" (matthew 15:3) and as the "word of god" (matthew 15:6(
> [....]
> jesus constantly referred to the old testament: "have you not read that which was spoken to you by god?" (matthew 22:31); "yea; and have you never read, 'out of the mouth of infants and nursing babes thou hast prepared praise for thyself'?" (matthew 21:16, citing psalm 8:2); and "have you not read what david did?" (matthew 12:3). Examples could be multiplied to demonstrate that jesus was conversant with the old testament and its content. He quoted from it often and he trusted it totally.
> 
> He confirmed many of the accounts in the old testament, such as the destruction of sodom and the death of lot's wife (luke 17:29, 32), the murder of abel by his brother cain (luke 11:51), the calling of moses (mark 12:26), the manna given in the wilderness (john 6:31-51), the judgment upon tyre and sidon (matthew 1-1:21), and many others.



أنا اريد تفسيرا لكل هذا.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

غديـر قال:


> والله إنكم خوافين ..
> وديانتكم باطلة ..
> كل ما حطيت رد حذفتوه لأنكم خايفين إن أحد يعرف حقيقتكم ..



ربنا يشفي !!



maru33 قال:


> بس كده, عيني.
> 
> 
> وأيضًا:
> ...



سلامة عينك يا عينيا ، هو نظرك مجابش المشاركة دي؟



jesus son 261 قال:


> الاجابة تتلخص في هذه المشاركات
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180141&postcount=15
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180258&postcount=28
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2181287&postcount=34
> ​



الخلاصة ، المسيحية ليس فيها أي (أحكام) أو (حدود) لا قتل ولا رجم ولا غيره
المسيحية تعتبر الخطية ، خطية و فقط
و الدينونة لله و ليست للانسان

لو بتعرفي تقري زي الشطار ، ادخلي علي الروابط اللي انا حطيتها بدل ما نقعد نعيد و نزيد في الموضوع
و قوليلي فهمتي ايه
ولو مفهمتتيش بقي تبقي قضية تانية !!​


----------



## بنشا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ان بولس الرسول كان يطبق الشريعة اليهودية بقتل المرتد عن الديانة اليهودية الى ان ظهر له المسيح وقال له لم تضطهدني . اعتقد ان قتل المرتد هو اضطهاد للمسيح .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بنشا قال:


> ان بولس الرسول كان يطبق الشريعة اليهودية بقتل المرتد عن الديانة اليهودية الى ان ظهر له المسيح وقال له لم تضطهدني . اعتقد ان قتل المرتد هو اضطهاد للمسيح .



العب بعيد يا حبيبي !!


----------



## mes2 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتأكيد ليس كالأسلام قطع الرأس و اليد 
و دخوله جهنم


----------



## ابوالحمد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

hesham safwat قال:


> الدين المسيحى دين سماحة ولن ينتشر بالسيف او الحروب ولكنة انتشر بالمحبة وعلشان كدة مش بيعاقب المرتد كفاية خسارتة للحياة الابدية لان حياتنا على الارض وعذابنا عليها دية للجسد والمسيح يهتم بارواحنا


متي 10: 34_جاء يسوع ليلقي سيفا وليس سلاما 
لوقا 12: 49_ 53 جاءيسوع ليلقي نارا وانقساما


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فى الحقيقيه ليس هناك اى احكام بالنسبه الى المرتد من مسيحى لاى ديانه اخرى
وحين اقول اى احكام يعنى قوانين وضعيه
ولكن هناك حكم دينى واضح وصريحه ولا  اختلاف عليه
هذ1ا الحكم صادر من المسيح مباشرا 
من انكرنى قدام الناس  سانكره انا قدم  ملائكه الله
وبالنسبهن اما يعرف فى علم اللاهوت 
خطيئه ممته
ما لم يكون توبه صادقه


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> فى الحقيقيه ليس هناك اى احكام بالنسبه الى المرتد من مسيحى لاى ديانه اخرى
> وحين اقول اى احكام يعنى قوانين وضعيه
> ولكن هناك حكم دينى واضح وصريحه ولا اختلاف عليه
> هذ1ا الحكم صادر من المسيح مباشرا
> ...


ان الحكم الصادر مباشرا من المسيح حكم ي يعنى الهلاك الابدى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> متي 10: 34_جاء يسوع ليلقي سيفا وليس سلاما
> لوقا 12: 49_ 53 جاءيسوع ليلقي نارا وانقساما


*منتظرك تجيب أى تفسير مسيحى للأيات دى​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. ( متى 10 : 34 – 36 ) 



السيف هنا فى انجيل قديس متى جاء فى انجيل قديس لوقا ( 12: 51 ) " انقساما" فهو إذن سيف الحق الذي يصرع المنافق و هكذا تبداء الفرقة بسقوط المنافق الرافض للحق و قيامة البار و المتمسك بالحق . ليس أداة حرب و عراك بل فرقه , و إذا بلغت الفرقة حد الشدة و الخطورة غير المعقوله اعتبرت إنها كالسيف , كالأمر الذي يفرق الابن عن أبيه كما سيأتي . 

هنا يقدم المسيح حقيقة تائهة لا تصدق , لأنه محسوب انه رئيس السلام , فكيف يكون انه جاء يلقى سيفا عوض سلام ؟ هنا السيف سيف الحق , هذه الحقيقة التائهة , قدم لها بالآيات السابقة : " 22 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. " فاسم المسيح ( الحق ) الحلو المملوء سلاما و مجدا هكذا يكون المبشرون به موضع بغضة أليمة و قاتلة عند الذين يرفضون الاسم . فهنا العداوة و البغضة تولد حينما يولد النداء بالاسم ! و هي العلامة التي تنباء عنها سمعان الشيخ " وَقَالَ لِمَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ: «هَا إِنَّ هَذَا قَدْ وُضِعَ لِسُقُوطِ وَقِيَامِ كَثِيرِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلِعَلاَمَةٍ تُقَاوَمُ . " ( لو 2: 34 ) . و يلاحظ القارئ هنا إن سمعان الحكيم النبي قدم الذين " يسقطون " على الذين " يقومون " لأنهم هم الذين يصرعهم سيف الحق . فالمحصلة لميلاد السلام على الأرض و بين الناس كان ميلاد البغضة و العداوة و السقوط . لأنه يمثل الحق , و والحق غريب فى عالم الكذب و الرياء و الباطل و الإثم , و يمثل النور الحقيقي فى عالم يعيش فى ظلمة البعد عن المعرفة الحقيقية الخالدة , و يمثل القداسة فى عالم يعيش الإباحية و النجاسة و التمرد على كل ما هو طاهر . و الذين يحبون الحق و يعيشونه قلة فى هذا الدهر , و الذين انفتحت قلوبهم و معرفتهم للدائم الخالد غير المتغير قلة كذلك . أما الذين يطلبون ما هو قدوس و طاهر فى هذا العالم فهم أكثر قله و ندرة . من هذه النسبة غير المتوازنة رفعت البغضة و العداوة و الاضطهاد القاتل قرنها و جلست على كرسي الأباطرة و الملوك و الولاة و الرؤساء و الحكام . و أخذت فى طريقها السنهدرين و اللاويين و الشيوخ و أئمة الرياسة و الحكام و الحكمة فى إسرائيل حيث ولد الحق , فكانوا أول من ذبحوة . و هكذا قصة ميلاد معرفة يسوع المسيح فى كل مدينة و قرية على وجه الأرض تولد معها البغضة نفسها و ارتفاع مقدار العداوة القاتلة حتى تستحق هذا الميلاد العجيب عن هذا الدهر . أما لماذا وضعت النبوة فى فم سمعان الشيخ السقوط قبل القيام , لان المسيح جاء أساسا ليقاوم و يضطهد و يقتل الكذب و الغش و الجهالة و النجاسة و كل ما هو تافه فى هذا العالم . المسيح هو البادئ بالعداوة و البغضة و القتل , فالسقوط سببة المسيح و ليس العالم , سببة الحق و ليس الباطل , سببة النور و ليس الظلمة , و القداسة و ليست النجاسة . 

فكيف ندين العالم و الظلمة و الباطل و القسوة المجنونة فى العالم , و المسيح جاء أصلا ليدين هذه كلها ؟ المسيح جاء ليضع هذه كلها تحت الوعد و التصميم للقضاء عليها , فهي مهدده بالفناء لذلك تحارب من اجل البقاء بالكذب و السيادة الكاذبة لعلها تفلت من المصير المشئوم . انظر إلى الليل القاتم و انظر إلى شروق النور , و كيف يبدد فلول الظلام الهاربة من امامة . انه يكتسحها اكتساحا , فان تأخر النور أو غابت الشمس استبدت الظلمة و أكدت وجودها الكاذب الوقتي الذي مألة حتما زوال . 

و هكذا و بين الاخين يوجد من يتبع النور و من يتمسك بالظلام , و هنا الشقاق و الخصومة و العداوة و القتل , و لكن يستحيل إن يكون النور هو القاتل بل الظلمة الحاقدة على النور , و لكن النور لا يموت , الظلمة تموت و النور يولد من جديد دائما لأنة هو الباقي إلى الأبد . هكذا الأمر فى كل بيت و فى كل مدينة و قرية و ركن من هذا العالم , النور يولد و عملة الوحيد و الأساسى إن ينهى على الظلمة , و الظلمة تقوم و تقتلة , و لكنها بقتلها للنور تحكم على نفسها بالفناء . على هذا الضوء يقول المسيح لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ( لأنه زائل أصلا ) أما النفس فهي بنت النور و باقية إلى الأبد بقاء النور الازلى ( انظر تقديمنا لمعنى النور و الظلام فى كتاب شرح انجيل قديس لوقا صفحة 495 ) . 
و ليس للنور مهادنة مع الظلمة و إلا فأنة يفنى نفسة بنفسة ! 
و لكن حبوا أعدائكم !! أما الظلمة فلا تحبوها ! 
فالنور يتعقب الظلمة و لكن ليس الظالمين . 
**********************************
من كتاب الإنجيل بحسب القديس متى , دراسة و تفسير و شرح - للأب متى المسكين


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> متي 10: 34_جاء يسوع ليلقي سيفا وليس سلاما
> لوقا 12: 49_ 53 جاءيسوع ليلقي نارا وانقساما



سيفًا على رقاب المسيحيين من البطش الاسلامي
و نارا و انقساما وهو حكم الردة على المتحولين للمسيحية من الاسلام
ينقسم عليه أهل بيته و يقتلوه شرعًا
شوفت بقى؟
ماهو انتو حافظين مش فاهمين​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لالالا ياسيدى لماذا نقلب الحقائق
حين قال الفادى هذا الكلام منذ  اكثر  من اللفى عام 
كان السيف ضد الخطيئه وضد الفساد 
سيف قاطع بين الجوهر  والباطل ولا دخل مطلقا
لموضوع الا سلام


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> لالالا ياسيدى لماذا نقلب الحقائق
> حين قال الفادى هذا الكلام منذ اكثر من ا الفى عام
> كان السيف ضد الخطيئه وضد الفساد
> سيف قاطع بين الجوهر والباطل ولا دخل مطلقا
> لموضوع الا سلام


 
ولقد شرح ذلك مفصلا الاب متىالمسكين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يمكن لااى انسان عاقل ان يرتد عن المسيحية


----------



## عارف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

غالبا مايحاول المسيحيين الظهور بمظهر الحملان الوديعة وينسون تاريخ كامل من القتل وسفك الدما ء بسم المسيح
وحكم المرتد في المسيحية هو حرق المرتد حيا والتمتع بذلك
لقرون طويلة وتحت رحمة محاكم التفتيش في القرون السابقة في اوربا المسيحية 
يثم حرق المرتد بل مجرد ان يبوح المسيحى بمجرد تفسير مخالف للكتاب المقدس يتهم بالهرطقة
ويحكم عليه وبعد اقصاء الكنيسة من الحكم ولم يعد لها حول اوقوة صاروا يظهرون بظهر المسالم


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> غالبا مايحاول المسيحيين الظهور بمظهر الحملان الوديعة وينسون تاريخ كامل من القتل وسفك الدما ء بسم المسيح
> وحكم المرتد في المسيحية هو حرق المرتد حيا والتمتع بذلك
> لقرون طويلة وتحت رحمة محاكم التفتيش في القرون السابقة في اوربا المسيحية
> يثم حرق المرتد بل مجرد ان يبوح المسيحى بمجرد تفسير مخالف للكتاب المقدس يتهم بالهرطقة
> ويحكم عليه وبعد اقصاء الكنيسة من الحكم ولم يعد لها حول اوقوة صاروا يظهرون بظهر المسالم



*شوف يا أخ واحد من الاتنين يا اما انك مش عايز تفهم يا اما انك مش عايز تفهم !!!! 
ما فيش اية في الانجيل كله تحلل قتل المرتد عن المسيحية و بلاش تخبيص !! 
و لو صار وحدث قتل للمرتد فتاكد انها عادات شخصية من صنع البشر و ليست امرا الهيا مثل عندكم " المرتد يقتل" عجبي ! 

​*


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يا عارف.. هؤلاء نسميهم منتسبين للمسيح .. لانه نحن نتبع وصيا المسيح بالحرف والمسيح لم يأمرنا بذلك 

فهولاء مجرد منتسبين وخرجوا عن تعاليمه ؟!! 

حقولك شي تاني لنعتبر في اول سطر صحيح .. فهل بدأ المسيحيين اولا بهذا العمل ؟!! 

ومن بدأ بقتل وتشريد الناس بأسم الجهاد ؟!! انتم بدأتم والبادئ اظلم !!!

ولا تقل لي انهم منتسبين .. فقرأنكم يأمر بهذا الشيء ...

سلام المسيح


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كما نعرف جميعاً ان حد المرتد في العهد القديم القتل 
6 «وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ 
7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ حَوْلكَ القَرِيبِينَ مِنْكَ أَوِ البَعِيدِينَ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلى أَقْصَائِهَا 
8 فَلا تَرْضَ مِنْهُ وَلا تَسْمَعْ لهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَليْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ 
9 بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً. 
10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ. 
11 فَيَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيل وَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْل هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشِّرِّيرِ فِي وَسَطِكَ. 
12 «إِنْ سَمِعْتَ عَنْ إِحْدَى مُدُنِكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِتَسْكُنَ فِيهَا قَوْلاً: 
13 قَدْ خَرَجَ أُنَاسٌ بَنُو لئِيمٍ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ وَطَوَّحُوا سُكَّانَ مَدِينَتِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا. 
14 وَفَحَصْتَ وَفَتَّشْتَ وَسَأَلتَ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحٌ وَأَكِيدٌ قَدْ عُمِل ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسُ فِي وَسَطِكَ 
15 فَضَرْباً تَضْرِبُ سُكَّانَ تِلكَ المَدِينَةِ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ وَتُحَرِّمُهَا بِكُلِّ مَا فِيهَا مَعَ بَهَائِمِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ

و قد قلتم ان هذا الحكم قد تم الغائه بمجئ السيد المسيح ممكن تعطوني النص من العهد الجديد الذي يلغي النص الاول اي الذي يلغي حكم المرتد في العهد القديم
و شكراً


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كما نعرف جميعاً ان حد المرتد في العهد القديم القتل
> 6 «وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ
> 7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ حَوْلكَ القَرِيبِينَ مِنْكَ أَوِ البَعِيدِينَ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلى أَقْصَائِهَا
> ...



*أقرأي الانجيل و اعرفي بنفسك  
لانه كلمة كافر او مرتد لم تذكر بشكل صريح في الانجيل بل كانت تذكر ( غير مؤمن) 
كان المسيح ينصحنا بالابتعاد عنهم و عدم مجاراتهم لكي لا يسحبونا الى الخطيئة معهم 
" لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين "​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعالى أخت أنصار المصطفى نشوف حكم المرتد فى المسيحيه إيه من لسان السيد المسيح نفسه*
8[q-bible]*  و اقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله* 9  و من انكرني قدام الناس ينكر قدام ملائكة الله*
                                      (  لوقا 12 : 8 -9 )*[/q-bible]


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *أقرأي الانجيل و اعرفي بنفسك  *
> *لانه كلمة كافر او مرتد لم تذكر بشكل صريح في الانجيل بل كانت تذكر ( غير مؤمن) *
> *كان المسيح ينصحنا بالابتعاد عنهم و عدم مجاراتهم لكي لا يسحبونا الى الخطيئة معهم *
> 
> *" لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين "*​


 
انتي فهمتي سؤالي ؟؟؟
*انتم قلتم ان حكم القتل للمرتد ( الذي يعبد آلِهَةً أُخْرَى ) الذي ورد في النص التالي (بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً. 
10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ.)  قد تم الغائه بمجئ السيد المسيح ممكن تعطوني النص من العهد الجديد الذي يلغي النص الاول اي الذي يلغي حكم المرتد ( الذي يعبد اله اخر )في العهد القديم*


قولي لي حبيتي الايقونه الجديده دي  ولا اغيرها رغم ان الايقونه الاولى كانت تعجبني لكن يلا علشان خاطرك غيرتها


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*



تعالى أخت أنصار المصطفى نشوف حكم المرتد فى المسيحيه إيه من لسان السيد المسيح نفسه
 و اقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله* 9 و من انكرني قدام الناس ينكر قدام ملائكة الله*
( لوقا 12 : 8 -9 ]

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني قصدك ان هذا النص هو النص الذي من خلاله عرفتم انه تم الغاء النص الاول الذي يأمر بقتل الذي يعبد آلِهَةً أُخْرَى !!!


*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انتي فهمتي سؤالي ؟؟؟
> *انتم قلتم ان حكم القتل للمرتد ( الذي يعبد آلِهَةً أُخْرَى ) الذي ورد في النص التالي (بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً.
> 10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ.)  قد تم الغائه بمجئ السيد المسيح ممكن تعطوني النص من العهد الجديد الذي يلغي النص الاول اي الذي يلغي حكم المرتد ( الذي يعبد اله اخر )في العهد القديم*
> 
> ...



*طيب قوليلي انتي، فين هي الاية اللي قالها المسيح و اللي بتثبت انه في حد الردة ؟؟؟  مش هتلاقي ابدا 
لان المسيح ابدا لم يحرض على حد الردة بل كان ينصحنا كما قلت لكي بالابتعاد و عدم الاختلاط بالمرتدين و الخاطئين و هذا ما ورد بخصوص سؤالك :

" كل من تعدى و لم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا أن كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في أعماله الشريرة " (1يو1:9-11)

" أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تسرّ به نفسي " (عب10 :38)




قولي لي حبيتي الايقونه الجديده دي  ولا اغيرها رغم ان الايقونه الاولى كانت تعجبني لكن يلا علشان خاطرك غيرتها​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اه عجبتني دي احلى بكتير من الاولى   

​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*



طيب قوليلي انتي، فين هي الاية اللي قالها المسيح و اللي بتثبت انه في حد الردة ؟؟؟  مش هتلاقي ابدا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و من قال او من طلب منكم ايه في العهد الجديد تثبت حد الرد و انما على اساس ان** العهد القديم جزاء لا يتجزا عن الكتاب المقدس و لان حد الردة اصلا مذكور و كذلك قد تم تطبيقه من قبل موسى عليه السلام عندما عبد قومه العجل لهذا انا سألتكم ان تأتو بنص  يلغي النص الذي يأمر بقتل المرتد *
*



لان المسيح ابدا لم يحرض على حد الردة بل كان ينصحنا كما قلت لكي بالابتعاد و عدم الاختلاط بالمرتدين و الخاطئين و هذا ما ورد

 بخصوص سؤالك :

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



" كل من تعدى و لم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا أن كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في أعماله الشريرة " (1يو1:9-11)​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن اذا سمحتي تكتبي اسم السفر علشان حابه اقرأ السفر و تفسيرة انا في الاول استغربت لاني اعتقدت انك تقصدي سفر ايوب لان سفر ايوب هو من اسفار العهد القديم و ليس الجديد
ثم بحثت في سفر يوحنا و لم اجده لهذا ممكن تكوني تكتبي الاسم​​​​*​ 
*



" أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تسرّ به نفسي " (عب10 :38)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*هى دعوة ليثبتوا فى الإيمان. وإن إرتد = هذا يشابه حال العبرانيين والمقصود أن الإيمان يقوى صاحبه على إحتمال الألام والشدائد والإضطهادات ومازال الإقتباس من (حب 2:2-4).
لم افهم ؟​ 

​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

26الحق أقول لك : لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير 

الزنا

27قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء : لا تزن 28وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها ، فقد زنى بها في قلبه 29فإن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك

 فاقلعها وألقها عنك ، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم 30وإن كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها وألقها عنك ، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم 

الطلاق

31وقيل : من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب

 طلاق 32وأما أنا فأقول لكم : إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة

 الزنى يجعلها تزني ، ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني 

القسم

33أيضا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء : لا تحنث

 ، بل أوف للرب أقسامك

 34وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تحلفوا البتة

 ، لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله 35ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ

 قدميه ، ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم 36ولا تحلف برأسك ، لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء 37بل ليكن كلامكم : نعم نعم ، لا لا . وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير 

الانتقام

38سمعتم أنه قيل : عين بعين وسن بسن 39وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تقاوموا الشر ، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا 40ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا 41ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين 42من سألك فأعطه ، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده 

محبة الأعداء

43سمعتم أنه قيل : تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك 44وأما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم . باركوا لاعنيكم . أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم 45لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات ، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين 

هذه هى  الشريعة  المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> ممكن اذا سمحتي تكتبي اسم السفر علشان حابه اقرأ السفر و تفسيرة انا في الاول استغربت لاني اعتقدت انك تقصدي سفر ايوب لان سفر ايوب هو من اسفار العهد القديم و ليس الجديد
> ثم بحثت في سفر يوحنا و لم اجده لهذا ممكن تكوني تكتبي الاسم​


*انا اسفة اخطات في كتابة السفر هي موجودة في رسالة يوحنا الثانية مش الاولى يعني (2يو1:9-11)
​*


> و من قال او من طلب منكم ايه في العهد الجديد تثبت حد الرد و انما على اساس ان العهد القديم جزاء لا يتجزا عن الكتاب المقدس و لان حد الردة اصلا مذكور و كذلك قد تم تطبيقه من قبل موسى عليه السلام عندما عبد قومه العجل لهذا انا سألتكم ان تأتو بنص يلغي النص الذي يأمر بقتل المرتد ​


*عزيزتي انصار يجب ان تعلمي ان المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس لا ينقضه و لكن بمجيء المسيح تم تخفيف بعض الشعائر الثقيلة عن اليهود 

* المسيح عندما جاء، جاء ليخبرنا ان الحكم لله فقط و هو من يحاسب شعبه على خطاياهم و اكبر دليل على ذلك المرأة الزانية 
" من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر " هو ترك العقاب لله فلا يحق للبشر محاسبة البشر على اخطائهم 

لذلك لا يوجد حد ردة في المسيحية لان من يحاسب على الاخطاء هو الرب وحده ليس البشر ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه يا اخت انصار المصطفى
انتي رجعتي تاني لنفس الموضوع؟
عجيبة !!



> الاجابة تتلخص في هذه المشاركات
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180141&postcount=15
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180258&postcount=28
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2181287&postcount=34
> ​



اقريها و بعدين تعالي اتناقشي
بدل ما نعيد من الأول​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> غالبا مايحاول المسيحيين الظهور بمظهر الحملان الوديعة وينسون تاريخ كامل من القتل وسفك الدما ء بسم المسيح
> وحكم المرتد في المسيحية هو حرق المرتد حيا والتمتع بذلك
> لقرون طويلة وتحت رحمة محاكم التفتيش في القرون السابقة في اوربا المسيحية
> يثم حرق المرتد بل مجرد ان يبوح المسيحى بمجرد تفسير مخالف للكتاب المقدس يتهم بالهرطقة
> ويحكم عليه وبعد اقصاء الكنيسة من الحكم ولم يعد لها حول اوقوة صاروا يظهرون بظهر المسالم



و النوبة دي بتجيلك كتير؟
طيب بتاخدلها علاج؟​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تعالي نعيد من الأول


> السلام عليكم
> كما نعرف جميعاً ان حد المرتد في العهد القديم القتل



لا طبعا احنا لا نعرف جميعا
دا تعرفيه انتي اوحدك من خلال خيالك الخصب
أما نحن فنعرف ما سأقوله الآن

هذه الآيات لا تتحدث عن قتل المرتد
بل تتحدث عن قتل من يريد ان يضل غيره و يغويه بعبادة الهة غريبة
و للدليل نعود الي النص

6 «وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ 
7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ حَوْلكَ القَرِيبِينَ مِنْكَ أَوِ البَعِيدِينَ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلى أَقْصَائِهَا 
8 فَلا تَرْضَ مِنْهُ وَلا تَسْمَعْ لهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَليْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ 
9 بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً. 
10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ *لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ *الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ.​
لماذا تقتله؟
لأنه التمس ان يطوحك عن الرب الهك
لأمنه إيه؟
لأنه التمس ان يطوحك عن الرب الهك
و ليس لأنه ارتد
اذًا لا عقوبة للمرتد
اذا اراد شخص ان يترك عبادة الله و يعبد آلهة وثنية ، فليذهب و يفعل
أما من يقوم بـ (غواية) اهل بيته او اخيه أو أي شخص
بعبادة هذه الالهة
فيكون عليه حكم القتل

فأين حكم الردة اذًا؟

نكمل

12 «إِنْ سَمِعْتَ عَنْ إِحْدَى مُدُنِكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِتَسْكُنَ فِيهَا قَوْلاً: 
13 قَدْ خَرَجَ أُنَاسٌ بَنُو لئِيمٍ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ وَطَوَّحُوا سُكَّانَ مَدِينَتِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا. 
14 وَفَحَصْتَ وَفَتَّشْتَ وَسَأَلتَ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحٌ وَأَكِيدٌ قَدْ عُمِل ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسُ فِي وَسَطِكَ 
15 فَضَرْباً تَضْرِبُ سُكَّانَ تِلكَ المَدِينَةِ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ وَتُحَرِّمُهَا بِكُلِّ مَا فِيهَا مَعَ بَهَائِمِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ​
ما هو الرجس الذي ستفحص و تتأكد منه؟

الرجس هو غواية الباقين و تطويحهم عن الرب الههم

ثانيا نعيد و نزيد
كل الاحكام و الحدود انتهت بفداء المسيح
تبقى الوصايا ، و عدم تنفيذها خطية
لكن لا أحكام ولا حدود للتنفيذ

ثالثا هذا الكلام كان شريعة بني اسرائيل
شريعة اليهود الذين يعيشون في البرية كجماعة منعزلة عن الناس
هذا هو دستورهم و قانونهم السياسي + الديني
وصية دينية + حكم سياسي
أما نحن فنعيش داخل دولة سياسية
أحكام السياسة فيها هي السارية
أما في الأمور الدينية فالكلمة للكتاب المقدس

يا رب نفهم و نبطل مقاوحة فاضية
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل فى الأيه التى أعطيتها لكى أخت أنصار أشار السيد المسيح الى قتل منكره على الأرض أم أن عقوبته ستكون أمام الآب السماوى*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> لماذا هذا العقاب فى العهد القديم قبل المسيح .؟؟
> اولا لازم تعرفى ان الاله الحقيقى لا يأمر بقتل احد على الفاضى ..
> 
> الله كان يريد الحفاظ على شعبه اسرائيل من عبادة الاوثان وعبادة
> ...



يعني انه امر بقتل المرتد في العهد القديم لان السيد المسيح سيأتي من نسلهم

طيب ايه الفرق بين قبل ان تأتي المسيح و بعده اي لماذا تم الغائها ؟؟؟ هل هي تحمل الخطيئه 
و لماذا لم يستمر تطبيق هذا الحكم من اجل ان لا يتحول الناس بعد ما اتصلب السيد المسيح و تحمل الخطيئه الى عبادة غيره


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أقتبس كلام jesus son للرد

لماذا تقتله؟
لأنه التمس ان يطوحك عن الرب الهك
لأمنه إيه؟
لأنه التمس ان يطوحك عن الرب الهك
و ليس لأنه ارتد
اذًا لا عقوبة للمرتد
اذا اراد شخص ان يترك عبادة الله و يعبد آلهة وثنية ، فليذهب و يفعل
أما من يقوم بـ (غواية) اهل بيته او اخيه أو أي شخص
بعبادة هذه الالهة
فيكون عليه حكم القتل

فأين حكم الردة اذًا؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> يعني انه امر بقتل المرتد في العهد القديم لان السيد المسيح سيأتي من نسلهم



مش لما نعرف فين الأمر بقتل المرتد اصلا؟



> و لماذا لم يستمر تطبيق هذا الحكم من اجل ان لا يتحول الناس بعد ما اتصلب السيد المسيح و تحمل الخطيئه الى عبادة غيره



كل الأحكام رُفِعَت
و كل العقوبات اُلْغِيَتْ بعد قيامة المسيح
لأن دم المسيح يغفر و يغطي أي خطية
اذا تبت عنها
لذلك دائما هناك فرصة للتوبة

ركزي كدة شوية و انتي هتفهمي انا عارف انك شاطرة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2425299&postcount=41
مفيش حاجة اسمها قتل مرتد اصلا
لذلك كل هذا الموضوع باطل من الاساس​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> هذه الآيات لا تتحدث عن قتل المرتد
> بل تتحدث عن قتل من يريد ان يضل غيره و يغويه بعبادة الهة غريبة
> و للدليل نعود الي النص​
> 6 «وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ ​
> ...



و لماذا قال موسى عليه السلام لشعبه عندما عاد ووجدهم يعبدون العجل  
وَقَفَ مُوسَى فِي بَابِ الْمَحَلَّةِ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لِلرَّبِّ فَالَيَّ!» فَاجْتَمَعَ الَيْهِ جَمِيعُ بَنِي لاوِي. 
27 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ الَهُ اسْرَائِيلَ: ضَعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ عَلَى فَخِْذِهِ وَمُرُّوا وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ بَابٍ الَى بَابٍ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ وَاقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ اخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ». 
28 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو لاوِي بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. وَوَقَعَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاثَةِ الافِ رَجُلٍ.
الم يقتل في ذلك اليوم 3000 رجل لانهم عبد اله اخر​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ الَهُ اسْرَائِيلَ: ضَعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ عَلَى فَخِْذِهِ وَمُرُّوا وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ بَابٍ الَى بَابٍ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ وَاقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ اخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ».
> 28 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو لاوِي بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. وَوَقَعَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاثَةِ الافِ رَجُلٍ.
> الم يقتل في ذلك اليوم 3000 رجل لانهم عبد اله اخر


*ده كان عقاب الله ليهم بسبب كثرة الخطيئه وسطهم مثلما عاقب الله الأنسان بسبب شيوع الخطيه بالطوفان*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

معنى السيف فى المسيحية
سبق وقدمت شرح حضرت المثلث الرحمات الاب متى المسكين ماجئت لاقى سيفا بل سلاما
وسبق ان قلت ليس هناك عقاب فى المسيحية عن المرتد لان الله خلق الانسان حر يتصرف كما يءشاء 
وهو وحدهيتحمل اخطائه 
ها تعبير اخر عن السيف
ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً​
كيف مع محبة المسيح للسلام، وكونه رئيس السلام، يقول "لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً، بل سيفاً .. جئت لأفرق الإنسان ضد أبيه ... " (مت10: 34، 35)؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أطال الله حياته

يقصد السيف الذي يقع على المؤمنين به، بسبب إيمانهم. وفعلاً، ما أن قامت المسيحية، حتى قام ضدها السيف من الدولة الرومانية، ومن اليهود، ومن الفلاسفة الوثنيين. وتحقق قول الرب "تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله" (يو16: 2). وعصر الاستشهاد الذي استمر إلى بداية حكم قسطنطين، دليل على ذلك.
كذلك حدث انقسام ـ حتى في البيوت ـ بسبب إيمان بعض أعضاء الأسرة، مع بقاء أعضاء الأسرة الآخرين غير مؤمنين.

فمثلاً يؤمن الابن بالمسيحية، فيقف ضده أبوه، أو تؤمن البنت بالمسيحية فتقف ضدها أمها، وهكذا يحدث انقسام داخل الأسرة بين من يقبل الإيمان المسيحي من أعضائها ومن يعارضها، حسبما قال "ينقسم الأب على الابن، والابن على الأب. والأم على البنت، والبنت على الأم . والحماة على كنتها، والكنه على حماتها" (لو12: 53).

وكثيراً ما كان المؤمن يجد محاربة شديدة من أهل بيته ليرتد عن إيمانه. ولذلك قال الرب متابعاً حديثه "وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته. من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني ."
(مت10: 36، 37)

كان يتكلم عن السيف ضد الإيمان وليس السيف في المعاملات العامة.

ولهذا فإن قوله "ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً" (مت10: 34)، سبقه مباشرة بقوله "من ينكرني قدام الناس،أنكره أنا أيضاً قدام أبي الذي في السموات" (مت 10: 33).

أما من جهة المعاملات العادية بين الناس، فيقول السيد في عظته على الجبل:

"طوبى لصانعي السلام، فإنهم أبناء الله يُدعون" (مت5: 9).

وقد دُعي السيد المسيح "رئيس السلام" (أش9: 6).

ولما بشر الملائكة بميلاده قالوا "وعلى الأرض السلام" (لو2: 14).

وهو قال لتلاميذه "سلامي أترك لكم، سلامي أنا أعطيكم" (يو14: 27).

وقال الكتاب "ثمر البر يُزرع في السلام، من الذين يصنعون السلام" (يع3: 18).

وقيل من ثمار الروح "محبة وفرح وسلام" (غل5: 22).


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سبق وقدمت شرح حضرت المثلث الرحمات الاب متى المسكين ماجئت لاقى سيفا بل سلاما
وسبق ان 
حدث خطاء مادى لالقى سلاما بل سيفا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> و لماذا قال موسى عليه السلام لشعبه عندما عاد ووجدهم يعبدون العجل
> وَقَفَ مُوسَى فِي بَابِ الْمَحَلَّةِ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لِلرَّبِّ فَالَيَّ!» فَاجْتَمَعَ الَيْهِ جَمِيعُ بَنِي لاوِي.
> 27 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ الَهُ اسْرَائِيلَ: ضَعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ عَلَى فَخِْذِهِ وَمُرُّوا وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ بَابٍ الَى بَابٍ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ وَاقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ اخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ».
> 28 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو لاوِي بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. وَوَقَعَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاثَةِ الافِ رَجُلٍ.
> الم يقتل في ذلك اليوم 3000 رجل لانهم عبد اله اخر



لأ
لأنهم أغووا بعضهم بعبادة هذه الآلهة
يا رب نفهم

ميغيظنيش غير المسلم اللي عاوز يفرض تشريع ع الكتاب المقدس
نقوله مش موجود وهو يحاول يثبته ههههههههههههههههههه

حاجة تشل و تنقط
ايه تعليقك على اللي انا قلته؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2425299&postcount=41

و نعيد السؤال عشان نحسم الأمر
فين الأمر بقتل المرتد؟
​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جيسيس سن الموضوع وضح وضوح الشمس .. المسيح لم يأمر بقتل المرتد وكلنا عارفين بس في شوية 

جهال بيحاولوا يثبتوا العكس وهما عارفين انه لم يأمر .. ارجو غلق الموضوع بسبب كثرة التشتيت 

لهم *قلوب* لا يعقلون بها  !!!!


----------



## عاشقه الرحمن (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لحد الردة في المسيحية :

1- موسى عليه السلام قتل من عبدوا العجل 

*ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺩ 25*

 1 وَأَقَامَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ فِي شِطِّيمَ، فَشَرَعَ الرِّجَالُ يَرْتَكِبُونَ الزِّنَى مَعَ الْمُوآبِيَّاتِ 
 2 اللَّوَاتِي أَغْوَيْنَ الشَّعْبَ لِحُضُورِ ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ وَالأَكْلِ مِنْهَا وَالسُّجُودِ لَهَا. 
 3 فَاشْتَرَكَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ فِي عِبَادَةِ بَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَاحْتَدَمَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْهِمْ. 
 4 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «خُذْ جَمِيعَ قَادَةِ عَبَدَةِ الْبَعْلِ وَاصْلِبْهُمْ، وَعَلِّقْهُمْ تَحْتَ وَطْأَةِ حَرَارَةِ الشَّمْسِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، فَتَرْتَدَّ شِدَّةُ غَضَبِهِ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ». 
 5 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِقُضَاةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ قَوْمِكُمْ مِنَ الْمُتَعَلِّقِينَ بِعِبَادَةِ بَعْلِ فَغُورَ». 

2- هذا كلام عبد المسيح بسيط الذي يؤكد وجود حد الردة عند اليهود في العهد القديم 
http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?672-%D8%AD%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9


3-هذا كلام الخادم المسيحي عن هذا الموضوع في شرحه 

http://www.4shared.com/video/aaox3793/______________.html

4-في الخروج   22 : 20 هناك نص يقول : 
​19 *كل من اضطجع مع بهيمة يقتل قتلا *
20 *من ذبح لآلهة غير الرب وحده، يهلك 
وكلمة يهلك لها اختلافات في الترجمات فبعض الترجمات تقول يقتل , والاخرى تقول قتله حلال والاخرى تقول يهلك فلا يعلم ما المقصود !!
*
*

الترجمة العربية المشتركة التي اشتركت فيها كافة الطوائف جاء 
*[ Ex:22:20 ]-[ ((من ذبح لآلهة إلا للرب، *فقتله حلال.* ]
والمصدر من الموسوعة المسيحية 
http://www.albishara.org
وهناك ملف مرفق به المقارنة ( يهلك -يبد - قتله حلال )

بينما الكاثوليك حذفوه !!

وبالانجليزية من هنا http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Exodus+22&version=NIV

 20 "Whoever sacrifices to any god other than the LORD must be destroyed. [d]


ولو اختار العربية سيجد يُبد 

 19 كُلُّ مَنْ ضَاجَعَ بَهِيمَةً حَتْماً يُقْتَلُ. 
 20 مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ، يُبَدْ. 


5- مارست الكنيسة الكاثوليكية خاصة حد الردة , ويكفي البحث عن محاكم التفتيش لمعرفة ما الذي حدث


----------



## apostle.paul (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*غباء مستحكم مش عايزين اقرى الموضوع من بدايته وكلمونا بعقولكم مش بعقول مدلسين 
من يترك اله اسرائيل ويعبد اله اخر ويرجه ليغوى اسرائيل ان يعبد هذا الاله يقتل قتلا 
مثله مثل اى خطية فى العهد القديم تستوجب الموت وليس هذة هو الخطية الوحيدة المتسوجب فيها الموت
عبادة اله اخرى غريبة واغواء اسرائيل ان تعبد هذا الاله عقوبة الناموس القتل 
مفيش حاجة اسمها ردة هيرتد لايه هو فى غيرها
بعد المسيح اصبح الايمان مكفول لجميع الامم ليس قاصرا على شعب معين 
فتح الباب للامم للايمان باله اسرائيل فى المسيح يسوع فبالتالى انتشر اسم الهنا فى كل المسكونة فلم يعد هناك شعب بعينه يحميه الرب الاله من الهه الامم الوثنية فقد عرف اسمه فى كل الامم 
*


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد انا مش عارف انا دماغى صدعت يا جيسن المسيح معاك بجد
دة انا فى الشوية دول حسيت بالغباء منهم
انا هحرم ادخل اشوف اى ردود ليهم بجد شوية وهحس انى زيهم غبى بجد
ياريت كل واحد قبل ما يدخل يرد يشوف الموضوع من اوله قبل ما يفتح بقه ويعمل فيها عبده الناصح
الكلام واضح وصريح والعيل الصغير يفهمه
بس للاسف انته قافلين مخكم


----------

